# My holy grail is order The Unknow lover Solage & Machaut im so happy i had 2 share it



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*My holy grail is order The Unknow lover Solage & Machaut im so happy i had 2 share it*

Wow ever since i heard the incredible ''tour de force' of Gothic Voices conducted by a genious Christoper Page conductor, i feel so happy, i feel so happy, no you dont understand i wanted this album for so long, but since i budget i pay loans $$$ at least 400$ tomatos if not 450$ i had a heavy death , but this will be settle, whom pay is depts get riichher :lol:

Yay please hail deprofundis aka indiaanna deprofundis jones :tiphat:


----------

